
Steve Blank: The Covid-19 virus is not politically correct - rmason
https://steveblank.com/2020/05/21/the-covid-19-virus-is-not-politically-correct/
======
blacksqr
I've seen a lot of takes that boil down to: "We can easily end the quarantine
if we just take steps requiring coordinated national effort that we're clearly
not capable of."

